# New to the forum....Kioti 3510



## Kelly Hanna

I've had it now for about a month or so and love it. Two of my friends have one and they came highly recommended. Using mine for a helper around the sawmill [part time sawyer] and moving stuff around the small acreage I have. I also got a finish mower and am having a blast mowing with it. 

One thing I am not so thrilled about is the HST shift lever. It is sometimes very hard to move and I was told that is normal, but that doesn't seem right to me. Anyone else experience this on theirs and have you been able to get it to work more smoothly?


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Kelly Hanna, welcome to the tractor forum.

Now is the time to get it fixed while it is under warranty. I'm sure it was the dealer that told you that the hard shifting is normal.
Do your friends have this problem?


----------



## Kelly Hanna

They have the manual trans units and yes, I took it back to them to fix a small leak in the hydraulics where the plate joins the four hoses. Told them about the shifter and they told me they all do it. Also said it would ease up over time.


----------



## pogobill

Like HarveyW mentioned.... did your friends have the same issue? If not, then they don't all do it.


----------



## Kelly Hanna

They both have manual transmissions. Mine is the HST. I don't know anyone else with the hydrostatic unfortunately.


----------



## Michael Worley

Kelly Hanna said:


> I've had it now for about a month or so and love it. Two of my friends have one and they came highly recommended. Using mine for a helper around the sawmill [part time sawyer] and moving stuff around the small acreage I have. I also got a finish mower and am having a blast mowing with it.
> 
> One thing I am not so thrilled about is the HST shift lever. It is sometimes very hard to move and I was told that is normal, but that doesn't seem right to me. Anyone else experience this on theirs and have you been able to get it to work more smoothly?
> View attachment 60389



Over on Orange tractor talk (I only reference it because I'm deciding between the Kioti Ck3510 and the L 3301/3901 so I review that site often) they mention that the shifting on Kubota L series also is 'stiff' until it breaks in on the HST. I wonder if this isn't just a normal item for HST tractors.

That being said, do you mind answering some questions about the CK?
1) How do your friends like the 9x3? I've been considering it and do not know anyone with the manual
2) I see by your picture that you have the grapple/third function/. Did you install or did the dealer? Roughly how much did they charge? (Kubota dealer near me wants 1100 for the L series third function install) NEVERMIND It's clearly forks you have. Disregard.
3) What made you chose the kioti? Did you consider other brands, if so, why did you ultimately decide on the Kioti?


----------



## Steve J

Michael Worley said:


> Over on Orange tractor talk (I only reference it because I'm deciding between the Kioti Ck3510 and the L 3301/3901 so I review that site often) they mention that the shifting on Kubota L series also is 'stiff' until it breaks in on the HST. I wonder if this isn't just a normal item for HST tractors.
> 
> That being said, do you mind answering some questions about the CK?
> 1) How do your friends like the 9x3? I've been considering it and do not know anyone with the manual
> 2) I see by your picture that you have the grapple/third function/. Did you install or did the dealer? Roughly how much did they charge? (Kubota dealer near me wants 1100 for the L series third function install) NEVERMIND It's clearly forks you have. Disregard.
> 3) What made you chose the kioti? Did you consider other brands, if so, why did you ultimately decide on the Kioti?


----------



## Steve J

I used to have a Kubota L3300 which I sold 3 years ago. I was always upset at how little it would lift, I think the front loader limit with the bucket was around 900 lbs. it was a GST . I looked at many tractors and spoke with a lot of people before I choose my DK4710se Hydrostatic transmission, it is a 45 HP tractor but only gets about 35 to the PTO. But I love it, it lifts 2500 lbs at the front loader, I had to put beet juice in the back tires to give it some weight, a 1000 lbs at the rear. all the CK stats are the same because they have the same chassis and hydraulic pump on all CK series, except the HP that gets to the PTO that is determined by the engine size. All the DK series is the same way, they have the same hydraulic pump and chassis so the PTO power is determined by the engine.


----------



## Kelly Hanna

1) How do your friends like the 9x3? I've been considering it and do not know anyone with the manual

They both love the manual...I decided on the HST for two reasons....one was availability. Kubota had twenty five tractors on their lot and Kioti only had four. They had to search for the 3510 and found one 40 miles away in Rockwall.Had it delivered to the Terrell store for loading. I got the forks, bucket and finish mower. 

2) I see by your picture that you have the grapple/third function/. Did you install or did the dealer? Roughly how much did they charge? (Kubota dealer near me wants 1100 for the L series third function install) NEVERMIND It's clearly forks you have. Disregard.

Forks were $750, Bucket and loader were $4000 and the mower was $1850

3) What made you chose the kioti? Did you consider other brands, if so, why did you ultimately decide on the Kioti?

Didn;t really look into other brands so much except the Kubota deal that was going on at the time. I saved about $4000 getting the Kioti. I decided on them right away since my two buddies had such good things to say about them. The one friend that got his a few years ago did extensive research before buying his like I did before buying my sawmill. He did the same thing I usually do searching so I went with his recommendation. The other factor is the tractor outlet I bought from is only four miles from my place.


----------



## Michael Worley

Kelly Hanna said:


> 1) How do your friends like the 9x3? I've been considering it and do not know anyone with the manual
> 
> They both love the manual...I decided on the HST for two reasons....one was availability. Kubota had twenty five tractors on their lot and Kioti only had four. They had to search for the 3510 and found one 40 miles away in Rockwall.Had it delivered to the Terrell store for loading. I got the forks, bucket and finish mower.
> 
> 2) I see by your picture that you have the grapple/third function/. Did you install or did the dealer? Roughly how much did they charge? (Kubota dealer near me wants 1100 for the L series third function install) NEVERMIND It's clearly forks you have. Disregard.
> 
> Forks were $750, Bucket and loader were $4000 and the mower was $1850
> 
> 3) What made you chose the kioti? Did you consider other brands, if so, why did you ultimately decide on the Kioti?
> 
> Didn;t really look into other brands so much except the Kubota deal that was going on at the time. I saved about $4000 getting the Kioti. I decided on them right away since my two buddies had such good things to say about them. The one friend that got his a few years ago did extensive research before buying his like I did before buying my sawmill. He did the same thing I usually do searching so I went with his recommendation. The other factor is the tractor outlet I bought from is only four miles from my place.



Kelly, seems like you are in the same neck of the woods that I am. My property is in Bonham, but I work in Plano. I stopped by Deen Kubota in Forney at their new site. They did have alot of Kubota's. I also went to Terrell to FourBros to look at the Kioti. FourBros also has a Royce City location. Suprisingly there isn't a Kubota dealer that is much closer to Bonham than Deen. How did you like your experience with FourBros (I'm assuming that's the dealership in Terrell you went with). Deen was new and I spoke with a very knowledgeable person but at FourBros I didn't get the same feeling. I still like the Kioti for price/value and want to pull the trigger on that one though.

Did you consider other brands like LS, Mahindra, etc before you chose Kioti? Or did you stick with Kioti because your friends had good experiences with them? My brother in law has a sizable piece of land out in Kaufman county and he has a Deere 4R series that he likes but it's far more expensive than a comparable Kioti (or Kubota for that matter).


----------



## Kelly Hanna

No...as I said above I never really looked into another brand other than to see what the Kubota special deal was and it wasn't nearly as affordable as the 3510. The guys at Four Brothers were awesome and the whole thing was done in just under an hour. Delivery the next day.


----------



## Steve J

Michael Worley said:


> Over on Orange tractor talk (I only reference it because I'm deciding between the Kioti Ck3510 and the L 3301/3901 so I review that site often) they mention that the shifting on Kubota L series also is 'stiff' until it breaks in on the HST. I wonder if this isn't just a normal item for HST tractors.
> 
> That being said, do you mind answering some questions about the CK?
> 1) How do your friends like the 9x3? I've been considering it and do not know anyone with the manual
> 2) I see by your picture that you have the grapple/third function/. Did you install or did the dealer? Roughly how much did they charge? (Kubota dealer near me wants 1100 for the L series third function install) NEVERMIND It's clearly forks you have. Disregard.
> 3) What made you chose the kioti? Did you consider other brands, if so, why did you ultimately decide on the Kioti?


All I can tell you is to do what I did and compare everything, including the warranty. Look at how much it can lift at the loader and how much at the rear PTO. how long is the warranty think about what you need in a tractor not just the minimum you need, you have to look at the point of diminishing returns where spending the next $1000 is not going to get you as much as the last $1000.


----------



## JoeColdman

Michael Worley said:


> Over on Orange tractor talk (I only reference it because I'm deciding between the Kioti Ck3510 and the L 3301/3901 so I review that site often) they mention that the shifting on Kubota L series also is 'stiff' until it breaks in on the HST. I wonder if this isn't just a normal item for HST tractors.
> 
> That being said, do you mind answering some questions about the CK?
> 1) How do your friends like the 9x3? I've been considering it and do not know anyone with the manual
> 2) I see by your picture that you have the grapple/third function/. Did you install or did the dealer? Roughly how much did they charge? (Kubota dealer near me wants 1100 for the L series third function install) NEVERMIND It's clearly forks you have. Disregard.
> 3) What made you chose the kioti? Did you consider other brands, if so, why did you ultimately decide on the Kioti?


I’ve had my 3510 se hst for 150 hours. Plenty of power and lifting capacity. I did tons of research and drove a couple of Deere 3 series, kubota 2601 and 3301 and looked at ls and mahindra. Kioti won hands down for specs and features for the dollar - 4K less than the 3301 (by the time I had the 3301 equipped the same). For that I got 500# more loader and 2 more engine and pto hp plus didn’t have to deal with the stupid treadle pedal - all for less $ 

Deere was just $$$. Some of the others were comparable in price vs performance but didn’t have the reputation of kioti.


----------



## Michael Worley

JoeColdman said:


> I’ve had my 3510 se hst for 150 hours. Plenty of power and lifting capacity. I did tons of research and drove a couple of Deere 3 series, kubota 2601 and 3301 and looked at ls and mahindra. Kioti won hands down for specs and features for the dollar - 4K less than the 3301 (by the time I had the 3301 equipped the same). For that I got 500# more loader and 2 more engine and pto hp plus didn’t have to deal with the stupid treadle pedal - all for less $
> 
> Deere was just $$$. Some of the others were comparable in price vs performance but didn’t have the reputation of kioti.



I ended up with a CK3510 HST as well. I put about 10 hours on it so far in the last week since I've owned it. It's been great. I also found that for a comparably equipped Kubota it was going to be 4-5k more. 

To the original poster's question about the HST, what I found ,when talking to the dealer and with my experience on it so far, is that sometimes moving it from L to M or M to H I have to keep it in L for a very brief moment (or M if moving to H) and move the tractor about a couple of inches then switch gears. It's as if the gears/splines just didn't quite align when I stopped before. Once I'm moving, stopping and putting into another range has no problems.

So far, I'm very happy with the CK3510. I drove a L3301 and was taken back by how much smaller the turning radius on the CK felt in comparison. Kubota really impressed me other wise, but the capabilities and the loader stick placement on the CK just made it hard to pass up.


----------



## Larry R Smith

Kelly Hanna said:


> I've had it now for about a month or so and love it. Two of my friends have one and they came highly recommended. Using mine for a helper around the sawmill [part time sawyer] and moving stuff around the small acreage I have. I also got a finish mower and am having a blast mowing with it.
> 
> One thing I am not so thrilled about is the HST shift lever. It is sometimes very hard to move and I was told that is normal, but that doesn't seem right to me. Anyone else experience this on theirs and have you been able to get it to work more smoothly?
> View attachment 60389


Hi Kelly, 
I have only had my Kioti CK3510 Hst or a couple of weeks and also noticed shift lever sometimes is hard to engage. Try pushing the forward or reverse pedal just slightly, this seems to help.


----------



## BrkMstr

Kelly Hanna said:


> I've had it now for about a month or so and love it. Two of my friends have one and they came highly recommended. Using mine for a helper around the sawmill [part time sawyer] and moving stuff around the small acreage I have. I also got a finish mower and am having a blast mowing with it.
> 
> One thing I am not so thrilled about is the HST shift lever. It is sometimes very hard to move and I was told that is normal, but that doesn't seem right to me. Anyone else experience this on theirs and have you been able to get it to work more smoothly?
> View attachment 60389


All the HST's do it, if it does not move easily give the peddle a quick hit, and move it into gear - your not hurting anything just raising the RPM / alignment - again don't push on it like your moving forward just hit it, let the engine rev and move the lever - I have to do it at least 40 to 50% of the time, I try to put it into gear, it won't move without a force, I simply tap the forward or reverse pedal engine revs I immediately let off and shift smoothly into gear....... Hope that helps....


----------



## Larry R Smith

The RPM only raises if you have it in linked pedal. After 30 hrs now all I do is change from neutral to Hi, Med, or Low hold a little pressure and just tap forward pedal if it doesn't immediately change.


----------



## Appaloosa2

Michael Worley said:


> Over on Orange tractor talk (I only reference it because I'm deciding between the Kioti Ck3510 and the L 3301/3901 so I review that site often) they mention that the shifting on Kubota L series also is 'stiff' until it breaks in on the HST. I wonder if this isn't just a normal item for HST tractors.
> 
> That being said, do you mind answering some questions about the CK?
> 1) How do your friends like the 9x3? I've been considering it and do not know anyone with the manual
> 2) I see by your picture that you have the grapple/third function/. Did you install or did the dealer? Roughly how much did they charge? (Kubota dealer near me wants 1100 for the L series third function install) NEVERMIND It's clearly forks you have. Disregard.
> 3) What made you chose the kioti? Did you consider other brands, if so, why did you ultimately decide on the Kioti?


I have the Kioti CK4010SEM which is a 12 speed manual on the SE. You get the shuttle shifter and it's been great.
I would not hesitate to by this tractor again.


----------



## John W Baron

Kelly Hanna said:


> I've had it now for about a month or so and love it. Two of my friends have one and they came highly recommended. Using mine for a helper around the sawmill [part time sawyer] and moving stuff around the small acreage I have. I also got a finish mower and am having a blast mowing with it.
> 
> One thing I am not so thrilled about is the HST shift lever. It is sometimes very hard to move and I was told that is normal, but that doesn't seem right to me. Anyone else experience this on theirs and have you been able to get it to work more smoothly?
> View attachment 60389


Same here Kelly, Recieved my ck 3510 se hst last month. I notice the shifting is somewhat stiff but getting easier as I break it in. I find that when shifting if I apply the throttle pedal slightly it slips in quite easily. But after 20 hours it seems easier. But hearing this issue, I will bring it up when she goes in for the 50 check up.

Had to upload my other gal.


----------



## pogobill

Welcome John. Get on over to the Introductions forum and start a post and tell us about yourself and them there tractors!. Nice B!!


----------



## ck3510hb

I have had mine 2016 and put a few hundred hours on it. Not sure when it wore in but shifts easy now. I am happy with mine in good weather, wishing for a cab sometimes. Bob


----------



## danniel

Michael Worley said:


> Kelly, seems like you are in the same neck of the woods that I am. My property is in Bonham, but I work in Plano. I stopped by Deen Kubota in Forney at their new site. They did have alot of Kubota's. I also went to Terrell to FourBros to look at the Kioti. FourBros also has a Royce City location. Suprisingly there isn't a Kubota dealer that is much closer to Bonham than Deen. How did you like your experience with FourBros (I'm assuming that's the dealership in Terrell you went with). Deen was new and I spoke with a very knowledgeable person but at FourBros I didn't get the same feeling. I still like the Kioti for price/value and want to pull the trigger on that one though.
> 
> Did you consider other brands like LS tractors, Mahindra tractors, etc before you chose Kioti? Or did you stick with Kioti because your friends had good experiences with them? My brother in law has a sizable piece of land out in Kaufman county and he has a Deere 4R series that he likes but it's far more expensive than a comparable Kioti (or Kubota for that matter).


Generally, people prefer the tractors they drive because they are influenced by their friends' experience. Kioti is not better than LS in my opinion and there are more options for LS tractors than the terrain you will use. JD is also not bad.


----------



## DK35vince

danniel said:


> Generally, people prefer the tractors they drive because they are influenced by their friends' experience. Kioti is not better than LS in my opinion and there are more options for LS tractors than the terrain you will use. JD is also not bad.


No friends in my area had a Kioti when I bought mine nearly 2 decades ago.
I like mine because its been a strong, reliable tractor.


----------



## Michael Worley

I have no doubt that recommendations from friends and/or family that own equipment influences people's decisions. It seems reasonable that it should influence your purchasing of big ticket items given that it influences your buying decisions on where to go eat, which movies to watch, etc.

As for LS having more options that Kioti. I firmly disagree with that. On the tractor front there are more Kioti models than LS models and the Kioti Models go up to 115 HP whereas LS tops out at 101 HP. Kioti also has zero turns and UTVs. 

I have no experience with LS tractors personally, but to suggest that LS has more options seems counter to any research I've done. 

Dealer wise, at least here in the North Texas area, several of the LS dealers are also Kioti dealers so dealer network seems comparable if not identical to me.

Bang for your buck, if you are looking at South Korean tractors versus Japanese or American (albeit some not made in America), the South Korean brands seem to fare well. I would argue that around here Branson is the most compelling price wise of the South Korean brands. I personally went with a Kioti CK3510 and have been very please as of this writing.


----------



## John W Baron

Owned my Kioti ck 3510over three months now and it's working great. Added a few implements for wood hauling and snow removal. Plus a Speeco quick hitch. Makes for a pleasant time hooking up carry all and box blade and other 3 point implements. I bought the Kioti after months of tire-kicking and searches. I settled on either Mahindra, Kubota or Kioti. JD was no. 4. 
when I found out the Kioti had heavier steel rear end, not aluminum I settled with that. Also the price was right and the dealer was only 15 miles from the farm and I knew a couple of others who had them. But in fairness, my brother in law had a Kubota and it treated him well. Plus my friend has a Mahindra for years and it's treated him well. My shifting is getting smoother all the time. I guess on mine I just had to get used to it and let it break in. Only con is the jumpy hyd. on the 3 pt. hitch when I pick up the 750 lb. snow blower. But lower the rpms and engaging it quickly and smoothly makes it bearable. Hopefully it stands up and lasts as long as the John Deere B I inherited from my grandpa, I don't believe I will, but such is life.


----------



## Fred Drake

John W Baron said:


> Owned my Kioti ck 3510over three months now and it's working great. Added a few implements for wood hauling and snow removal. Plus a Speeco quick hitch. Makes for a pleasant time hooking up carry all and box blade and other 3 point implements. I bought the Kioti after months of tire-kicking and searches. I settled on either Mahindra, Kubota or Kioti. JD was no. 4.
> when I found out the Kioti had heavier steel rear end, not aluminum I settled with that. Also the price was right and the dealer was only 15 miles from the farm and I knew a couple of others who had them. But in fairness, my brother in law had a Kubota and it treated him well. Plus my friend has a Mahindra for years and it's treated him well. My shifting is getting smoother all the time. I guess on mine I just had to get used to it and let it break in. Only con is the jumpy hyd. on the 3 pt. hitch when I pick up the 750 lb. snow blower. But lower the rpms and engaging it quickly and smoothly makes it bearable. Hopefully it stands up and lasts as long as the John Deere B I inherited from my grandpa, I don't believe I will, but such is life.


----------



## Fred Drake

Bought a Kioti CK3510 last fall. Never used after dark until this week. When I switch to low-beam headlights, they wont come on. Other lights work, and high-beams work. Any answers?


----------



## pogobill

Are the headlights Hi-Low beam units? There are different bulbs for a two or four light system.


----------



## Fred Drake

pogobill said:


> Are the headlights Hi-Low beam units? There are different bulbs for a two or four light system.


Haven't checked further. Came in (frozen) from blowing snow. Tractor is new. Dealer is hibernating due to Covid: no answer there!


----------



## pogobill

Sounds more like a switch issue or a wire disconnected to the low beam side of the bulb. Cut or pulled out. Check the plug connection on the back of the bulb to see if they are tight and dry.


----------



## ck3510hb

My CK 3510 Is a 2016 and page 4*6 shows hi and low. Not so. Hi beams is headlamp, Next down is ?. That position brightens the dash lite area . It may be that the LS or expensive model with more bells has dual beam. My sw. has a horn button but no horn provided on plain model (per dealer). So unless newer models are deferent you may not have dual beam.


----------



## Fred Drake

Michael Worley said:


> To the original poster's question about the H





Kelly Hanna said:


> Told them about the shifter and they told me they all do it. Also said it would ease up over time.





ck3510hb said:


> good





Fred Drake said:


> Haven't checked further. Came in (frozen) from blowing snow. Tractor is new. Dealer is hibernating due to Covid: no answer there!


Dealer now tells me that the Hi-beam switch is just for show! They no longer have Hi/Lo headlights and there is only one wire to the bulbs!


----------



## nota4re

I would say that I researched extensively before upgrading my Kubota L2501 to the Kioti DK4210SECH. Like someone else noted, one of my main frustrations with the L2501 was the very modest FEL lift capacity. I use pallet forks quite frequently and didn't enjoy those times when we are unloading pallets so that the L2501 could lift them. Not that fair to compare the L2501 to the DK, but I disliked the treadle pedal on the already cramped deck. Super happy with my Kioti purchase. The DK4210SE comes with a rear function as standard. Added a hydraulic top link (hoses from Tractor Supply and the ram from an on-line discount place) so the box scrapper is suddenly a lot more flexible of a tool!


----------



## mert1925

why were you sold Kuboto? İ think it is best.


----------



## unsquidly

mert1925 said:


> why were you sold Kuboto? İ think it is best.



Do what?


----------



## brandon barnes

My New ck2610 hst does the same thing. I just slowly press on the forward or reverse pedal and it will easily go into gear. It also does the same thing sometimes while engaging 4x4, so I do the same thing. Hope this helps. I've got around 70 hrs so far, great little tractors for the money!


----------

